# PJ'sPet Milton - Fluval tanks



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Was just at the store this afternoon and saw these tanks on sale:

Fluval Chi - $79.98
Fluval Ebi - $129.98
Fluval Edge - $99.99

I thought the edge is the best deal out of the bunch. What do you guys think? The sale ends in 31st or while quantities last.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The discounted Chi from PJ Pets at Milton seems to be the regular price at Big Al's.

The discounted Ebi is the regular price of the ones from pets and ponds.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/new-items/p17624668.html

The Edge is a good deal though, if I recall correctly they are usually be $150.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aquatic Kingdom (aquatickingdom.ca) has their boxing week sale still running i think. Picked up a Fluval EBI (reg. 109.99) at 25% off. Matter of fact 25% off most things there. On Monday there were still 3 EBIs left and a few Floras, so give em a call first before you go.


----------

